# Canned Hamburger Question



## Cud579 (Apr 26, 2010)

I did the rawpack when canning hamburger. I followed all the guidelines so I know it is good but I cant get over the taste of it being canned like this. Does hamburger that is cooked first and then canned taste different? 

I have dehydrated hamburger that was cooked, rinsed, and then dehydrated. It was/is delicious.

Since I am confident that the canned hamburger is good, I am keeping it to be used as dog food which is how it smells to me.


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

I brown my burger first then rinse and pack in water. Tastes just like fresh to us but the texture/consistency is a little softer.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

brightstar said:


> I brown my burger first then rinse and pack in water. Tastes just like fresh to us but the texture/consistency is a little softer.


Same here. I find that really breaking up the chunks when browning helps with the texture issue after canning (although I think you can still tell it was canned if you're looking for it).

I've never raw packed ground beef, so I'm afraid I don't know how they're different. Maybe you could add some beef bouillon when canning?


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

I have not canned any but have watched a lot of Youtube and read up on it and I AM GOING TO DO IT despite the misgivings of my wife. If I had done it when I first wanted to I would have saved a butt load of $$$$$. The dry pack seems to be very popular with some people that cook it, drain the fat and then can it so I am leaning in that direction.
I don't like the idea of trying it with Raw Hamburger, it seems to me the fat would be to much but since I have not tried its just my .02 cents worth and a free comment so we all know what thats worth. If you try let us know how it goes.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I sometimes pack it into wide mouth pints with pieces of brown paper bags separating layers into patties and can them. I can then brown them individually when I take them out.

They're not like having fresh but still pretty good, especially when fried in "Bacon" fat!artydance:


----------



## Cud579 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks. I am not worried about the texture changing so much as the taste. The raw pack was just horrid to me. I love canned chicken and canned rabbit and mostly raw pack these. Thanks so much forbthe respinses on the canned hamburger. I will def be canning more browmed first though.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Cud579 said:


> Thanks. I am not worried about the texture changing so much as the taste. The raw pack was just horrid to me. I love canned chicken and canned rabbit and mostly raw pack these. Thanks so much forbthe respinses on the canned hamburger. I will def be canning more browmed first though.


You could try adding different flavorings to the hamburger, maybe some bullion, Worcestershire Sauce or even "Lipton Onion Soup Mix". That may spice it up a little and be more to your liking.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I've always browned then packed in water/stock. We have never been a fan, we hate the texture. Last lot I did raw pack and we love it. I just tip it out then brown it. Mine was quite fatty farmkill old beef. I'll never precook again. I guess it's all about what you like.
Personally I think most canned red meat smells a bit like dog food, home canned or commercial. Love the taste though.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

rawhide2971 said:


> I have not canned any but have watched a lot of Youtube and read up on it and I AM GOING TO DO IT despite the misgivings of my wife. If I had done it when I first wanted to I would have saved a butt load of $$$$$. The dry pack seems to be very popular with some people that cook it, drain the fat and then can it so I am leaning in that direction.
> I don't like the idea of trying it with Raw Hamburger, it seems to me the fat would be to much but since I have not tried its just my .02 cents worth and a free comment so we all know what thats worth. If you try let us know how it goes.


I can a lot of chili, and even with that, I brown the ground beef and the sausage first. well, I'd say I really go like 80% brown, and I spend way more time than I normally would separating the meat from the grease and fat.

My experience after having done many batches of meatloaf is that the product looks better, it tastes just as good (it doesnt need that much extra fat to have a good "normal" taste") and I'd rather spend the time and effort up front and have a really great meal ready to go when I want it.

I use wide mouth jars on beef, although once browned and crumbled, it's probably not a huge deal, but if you've ever done meatloaf, you know that you really want to use widemouth jars. Trying to get the "loaf" which is really just a huge piece of meat at that point out of a jar neck much smaller than it is, is just a huge pain the butt and a waste of time.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Lightly browned, rinsed, and canned with homemade beef broth.

Makes for a super fast and easy meal on those days you're running short on time.


----------

